# Reason for Extra Shoelace Hole in Your Sneakers, Didn't Know Why It Was There



## SeaBreeze

I'll still probably never make use of the extra shoelace holes in my sneakers, but if I was still jogging for exercise, I might give it a try.  Did you know this??


----------



## Ameriscot

Wow.  I had to go and look at my shoes and had never noticed there was an extra hole!


----------



## Pappy

Comes under the category of things I never knew. Interesting, but doesn't work well with my New Balance Velcro straps shoes.


----------



## QuickSilver

Since I cannot access the video here... I have no idea what you are talking about... but it sounds intriguing... WHY is there an extra hole?


----------



## ndynt

Who Knew ?   Good tip....always wondered why it was there and was never able to use it properly.


----------



## SifuPhil

Interesting - I never knew that usage. I've just always used the second hole as another regular hole.


----------



## SeaBreeze

QuickSilver said:


> Since I cannot access the video here... I have no idea what you are talking about... but it sounds intriguing... WHY is there an extra hole?



Its purpose is to create a 'heel lock' or 'lace lock' for runners who get blisters on the back of there heels from their sneakers rubbing.  It also makes the shoe fit tight where the foot also doesn't shove forward into the toe area.

When you lace your sneakers normally and get to the last hole, you're supposed to feed in the lace from the outside in on both sides, creating a small loop.  Then they say to cross your lace as normal and insert through the loop with a downward motion to create a tight lock.  The loop should be tight and not open, then tie as usual.  That is supposed to secure the shoe for more comfort for any activity you might be doing.


----------



## Pappy

Thanks, SB. I was going to try to answer QS, but with my instructions she would have  probably ended up tying her fingers to the laces.:wink:


----------



## SeaBreeze

You're funny Pappy, glad you're sticking with the velcro (pun intended) :lol:


----------



## QuickSilver

Hey!!    I went for my walk last night and I actually used the heel lock..  BUT to really try it out I used it on only one shoe and the other I tied the regular way..  Guess what...  It REALLY REALLY makes a difference.   I have very well fitting walkers, but I could tell there was less sliding of my foot in the one with the heel lock. It felt more stable..  SO I will be using it (on both feet) from now on.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Hey!!    I went for my walk last night and I actually used the heel lock..  BUT to really try it out I used it on only one shoe and the other I tied the regular way..  Guess what...  It REALLY REALLY makes a difference.   I have very well fitting walkers, but I could tell there was less sliding of my foot in the one with the heel lock. It felt more stable..  SO I will be using it (on both feet) from now on.



I haven't tried it yet, but just did so while watching the video.  Got them all looped for tomorrow for the gym.  But I can feel they will be more secure.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> I haven't tried it yet, but just did so while watching the video.  Got them all looped for tomorrow for the gym.  But I can feel they will be more secure.



For sure...  Thanks for finding this SB!!


----------



## Ameriscot

I've seen this posted all over Facebook as well, but saw it here first.


----------



## Glinda

Interesting.  Thanks for posting, SB.  I keep my walking/hiking shoes with the laces at my S.O.'s place, so I'll try it this weekend.  During the week I use more of a slide or mule type of shoe.  Sketchers.


----------



## NancyNGA

I tried it walking last night, but got one foot tied too tight on the ankle.  Believe the other foot was better.   It keeps your toes
from smashing into the end of the shoe.

Tonight I'll try the scientific experiment like QuickSilver did---one of each.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## QuickSilver

Yes.. and most of my blisters have been on the bottom of my toes  not my heel..  so if my foot is not sliding back and forth then that should alleviate that problem.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Review of a Cheap Walmart Running Shoe*

I've always used shoes like New Balance or Saucony for running/jogging.  Here's some cons about cheap Walmart running shoes.


----------



## merlin

SeaBreeze said:


> I'll still probably never make use of the extra shoelace holes in my sneakers, but if I was still jogging for exercise, I might give it a try.  Did you know this??



Another interesting fact I didn't know, though I only wear slip-ons these days, and slippers a lot of the time  ..........even to Tesco when I forget :shussh: 

On my 70th birthday which I shared with my brother-in-law, we had a joint party, and the following morning the whole family went to a restaurant for breakfast, and we both forgot to put our shoes on, caused a bit of fun, but we were both very comfortable in our slippers......I guess the next stage is going out in your PJ's nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

Merlin, I've nearly left home in slippers!

I can never wear cheap trainers with my flat feet and plantar fasciitis flare-ups.  My son got severe plantar fasciitis when he was 40 because he was wearing cheap shoes playing basketball.


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> Merlin, I've nearly left home in slippers!
> 
> I can never wear cheap trainers with my flat feet and plantar fasciitis flare-ups.  My son got severe plantar fasciitis when he was 40 because he was wearing cheap shoes playing basketball.



I luckily have never had problems with my feet, but since becoming older I do spend more on shoes, and buy Merrells these days. The ones I have are so supportive and comfortable, its just like wearing slippers, which is why I often forget to change, I think I already have shoes on  

http://www.merrell.com/US/en/home

This is the style I wear


----------



## hollydolly

I'm looking for a *lightweight* *stability* training shoe ,( I have mild over pronation)..I don't know where to go to get the best type tho'..I certainly wouldn't want to buy them online


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, there is a chain of shops in Scotland called Runforit that my stepdaughter went to when she started running.  They did a thorough free assessment on her feet, gait, pronation, etc and recommended what type of shoe she needed.  Must be a similar shop in your area?


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> I luckily have never had problems with my feet, but since becoming older I do spend more on shoes, and buy Merrells these days. The ones I have are so supportive and comfortable, its just like wearing slippers, which is why I often forget to change, I think I already have shoes on
> 
> http://www.merrell.com/US/en/home
> 
> This is the style I wear
> 
> View attachment 18064



I always buy my trainers and most other shoes on visits to the US.  One reason is it's easier to find shoes for wide feet, and it's also cheaper.  I'm wearing gel inserts for heel and arch in my shoes right now but I'd love to find some shoes where I don't need it.  

I bought some special slippers a few months ago for my PF and they are so comfortable and supportive I could wear them all the time!


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> Holly, there is a chain of shops in Scotland called Runforit that my stepdaughter went to when she started running.  They did a thorough free assessment on her feet, gait, pronation, etc and recommended what type of shoe she needed.  Must be a similar shop in your area?



Sadly run4it, are only in Scotland Annie..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Sadly run4it, are only in Scotland Annie..



I'm sure there must be a similar shop in London.


----------



## MaryB

A great tip and one I will use, thank you


----------



## AprilSun

Yes, thank you for this tip! I have tried it twice when I walked and both times my shoes stayed tied, which they've never done before, AND my feet didn't slide to the front of my shoes, which they have always done. A BIG THANK YOU is due!!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Usually buy New Balance or Saucony sneakers/tennis shoes, because my feet are wide (and big) and I normally buy men's styles.  Men's also has more dark neutral colors. 

 Anyhoo, a couple of days ago I bought a pair of Skechers, my husband has had several pairs in the past and likes them very much.  The sale was buy one and get the second half off, so I went for it. 

 They have memory foam inside and are very comfortable.  I've had some issues in the past with Plantar Fasciitis which made me stray from any cheaper less cushioned brands.  Wore them today while out shopping, and am very happy with them. http://www.skechers.com/style/50125/after-burn-memory-fit/nvy


----------



## NancyNGA

SB, I like the Skechers shoes I've seen, but the ones in your link don't even *come* in narrow.   I don't get it, have human feet gotten wider?  I'll check the other styles.  I forgot about Skechers.  Thanks for reminding.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> Comes under the category of things I never knew. Interesting, but doesn't work well with my New Balance Velcro straps shoes.





SeaBreeze said:


> You're funny Pappy, glad you're sticking with the velcro (pun intended) :lol:



When one of my sons saw my velcro shoes he referred to them as "mall walkers" !!


----------



## Butterfly

I knew about the extra hole thing, because I used to be an avid runner.  Wish I could still do it.


----------

